# Landowner courtesy



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive seen a lot of complaints about land being posted lately. Usually when waterfowl hunting this doesn't mean a problem for me, as landowners dont seem to care much if I hunt waterfowl on their land. Even if they have someone else hunting it they usually try to help me find another spot somewhere else they own or tell me to talk to their neighbor friend.

Well last weekend I got the worse response Ive had yet from a farmer when asking permission. I tried to introduce myself and talk to the farmer a minute before asking but before I could even really say anything the guy started yelling at me telling me nobody is going on his land. (wasn't posted but I still wanted to ask) He continued saying hes had enough with Minnesota hunters (I have MN plates but live in fargo) and mentioned how he just had a bad run in with them the day before. He kept yelling saying how he was going to post every inch of his land and never let anyone use it again.

Now this guy didn't seem like the type to be a grumpy person. His voice was cracking and he seemed very distressed and disturbed by something that had happened, he wasn't just being an ahole somebody did something seriously wrong on his land.

Im just telling this story to try to remind people that access to private land is a priveledge we take for granted way too much in ND and I'm afraid that unless people start respecting land owners more things will change for the worse in a hurry. It really ****** me off that a guy who seemingly allowed access to his land for years (not posted) would get burned like this and make the great resources he owns unavailable to others.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A few bad apples always ruin it for everyone, doesn't matter where they're from.


----------



## Northshorebull (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah it only takes one. I found a field holding some Mallards that wasn't posted, but there were buildings within a five hundred yards so i wanted to make sure we could hunt without disturbing anything. The farmer was in the field about a quarter mile away combining so i waited for him to unloaded too ask. The guy was awesome not only did he mention he noticed that i waited until he unloaded he offered more of his posted land directly behind his house. Their hard working people if a guy pulls in there with a Land Rover and a attitude there going to let the next guy have it. :-?

P.S. I realy did see a LandRover with MN plates how embrassing...


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

You guys are right on target, only takes one to spoil the opportunities for the rest of us. Got a question for you guys...are farmers usually pretty willing to give permission? thanks


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Northshorebull said:


> Their hard working people if a guy pulls in there with a Land Rover and a attitude there going to let the next guy have it.


What? Since when does what you drive make a difference in a yes or a no when asking permission? An attitude, yes, but Im sure most guys dont ask permission with some sort of attitude, that would be a definite no.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I know for a fact that if you pull up to a farmer in just a plain Jane Chevy or Ford or smaller pickup truck, and make sure you don't interrupt their harvest your chances of striking up a positive conversation are much much better than if you roll in with a fancy Rig with the big trailer and all the high dollar equipment. Sometimes I think people should try to look at themselves from the other side. If you are out busting your butt and some guy pulls up with a rig that cost more than your house I know I might start out with a bad opinion before the guy even opens his mouth. Now if that guy seems even a bit arrogent I would really get upset. If this situation happens enough you start to think that all waterfowlers are this way.

Hunter/Owner relationships are a HUGE part of our existense(Unless you are one of them who likes or needs to pay to hunt) In nutshell we need to try to mend as many broken relationships as possible, it will be good for all of us. Sorry I got so long but I felt like getting on my horse today.

Good luck hunting the rest of the year. :beer:


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i agree 100%


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jul 12, 2006)

:withstupid:

It shouldn't be that way, but it is. Most farmers are very thrifty, they learn to live on what they have and don't need a lot of flash and show. Fancy cars like that are a sign of arrogance to them.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Two weeks ago I saw a pheasant hunter throw his garbage right out the window. He was on a section line minimum maintenance road and we were following maybe 100 feet behind him. That takes a lot of nerve. Needless to say we stopped to pick up his mess.

Slob hunters have caused lots of land to be no longer accessable.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

When I first started coming out there about 5 yrs ago, I was very nervous about asking permission on posted land, or even going on unposted land. So I just hunted the public lands. Then I called my first landowner to ask for permission, and now he is one of my good friends and he has hooked me up with other great poeple. Here in WI, it's hard to find someone to let you on there land, and you dont dare to go on land that isn't posted. Hell, I still case my gun in ND, just out of habit, bc here you have to. The farmers out there even let me drive into the fields to save time and to set up deks, but I ask permission first to do that, and they thank me for calling and asking. I have a great relationship with my guys where I hunt, they even drive out to bullsh*t with us after out morning hunt. It is really great. Cant wait to come out there soon


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

How many of you go back after your "permissible" hunt and to say, Mr. or Mrs. xxxx, thank you for letting me hunt on your land. I shot 3 ducks and we appreciate you for that. We might come back again sometime if that is OK with you.
It shows your face to them a second time and I can assure you that it sets you apart from the next guy.
There is a parable in the Bible where a man with leprosy was healed and then went back to thank Jesus. He was the only one (out of ten) who were healed. Taking the time to say thanks is rare.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Us law abiding hunters need to take action against the law breakers, meaning calling 911 when we see littering, over the limit, or other illegal acts by these idiot disrespectful guys had have licenses. A simple call the the Dheriffs, dept with accurate description of vehicle including lic plate #, location, and offense is all it takes. If it is aG&F violation, the 911 dispatcher usually can connect you with a G&F CO.

The COs can not be everywhere, so we law abiding hunters can be the eyes for the them to help them crack down on everything from litterers to poachers.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

You probably don't want to tie up a 911 operator to report someone littering. Call info and get the local law enforcement on the line.


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

We went back to the landowner whose property we hunted in 2003 to get permission this year. He was very receptive and agreeable. In 2003 we brought him cleaned ducks like he asked and we stopped and thanked him each day. That was three years ago and he remembered us. This year we lucked up and found a man emptying a hopper into a trailer. We waited until he was done then asked permission to hunt and was given it. We stopped in mid-week and offered ducks and they politely declined. We also stopped in again before we left at the end of the week and the man told us to mark his house down and just remember the red barns and we were welcome anytime. He also told us to stop saying yessir and no sir. We get that alot up there. I guess its just our southern upbringing, cant help it. They think we are crazy for coming all the way there from South Carolina to hunt ducks. I guess we are.


----------

